# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Извините, я по-русски!

## Leof

Дорогие мои представители великой китайской нации!
Я от души поздравляю вас всех (да - весь миллиард с лишним человек) с открытием года Китая в России!!
Хочу выразить своё глубокое почтение замечательной и многогранной культуре и истории вашей страны, удивительной и прекрасной Земле - родине чая, бумаги, компаса, пороха, Великой Китайской Стены и фарфора! А ещё апельсинов, мандаринов и многих других волшебных вещей!
Я знал не очень много китайцев, но все они - замечательные, открытые и весёлые люди!
Я верю в будущее хороших отношений между двумя нашими великими странами! Вот и Путин Владимир Владимирович тоже так считает! 
Я серьёзно! Китайцы - славный народ!
Поздравляю всех и желаю всем счастья!  ::  
PS - всё же, какой необычный язык!

----------


## JJ

Присоединяюсь к вышесказанному и добавлю - Nimen hao!

----------


## mehmet_returns

Дорогие мои представители MasterRussian форумов! 
Я от души поздравляю вас всех с открытием моего нового блога! Там пишу о своих путешествий в замечательной Китайской Народной Республике. Поглядите хоть на минутку!  http://backinprc.blogspot.com/ 
-Мехмет Хартман Анна Роза Мари Цильнер

----------

